
Kontera Raises $15.5M For Annoying In-Text Advertising Technology  - JournalistHack
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/23/kontera-raises-155m-for-annoying-in-text-advertising-technology/
======
russell
"Annoying" is certainly correct. The damned things pop up even when your mouse
rolls over them. Now I know who to add to my Roast-in-Hell list.

~~~
stilist
I prefer to just add ^://^kontera.com/^ (swap ^ for *) to my adblocker.

Magical things that appear on mouseover—whether ads, Snap-style previews, or
anything else—are annoying and almost certainly unwanted. It’s a pretty bad
interaction model, particularly when it’s something not worth the
interruption.

